# r.i.p my dog called monkey (the money grabbing vet wouldnt save you :( )



## vethater (Oct 25, 2010)

Sadly my dog had to be put to sleep the other day, had a terrible experience with a very uncaring and greedy vet.

I feel my dogs death was totally uneccesary and that she could of survived if given assistance by the vet...but they wouldnt treat my dog and said they wanted £300 before theyd even do tests to see what was wrong with her.They just wanted to put it to sleep but i know she could of pulled through as a few days ago she was ok.

I asked the vet if they would be able to save her and the vet said "it depends how much money you have to spend".I have very mixed emotions about all this...nothing will bring my dog back and she deserved treatment not just to be put to sleep as though she meant nothing.

A few years ago the same surgery tried to put her to sleep when she had a broken leg but i took her to a vets surgery in another city and got it fixed, it took a few months and a lot of care and a few ops but i didnt mind any of it for her but the bad vet only offered the option of putting her to sleep and didnt offer to attempt to fix it or anything.I just feel like that bad vet got her in the end to an extent.The dog could of been saved easily i'm sure of it and was generally in great health.

I'd like to know if there's anything i can do about this bad vetinary surgery really...they put my dog to sleep when i know she was generally in good health and could of been saved.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Suprised you went back after the first time. Don't you have a regular that that you trust?


----------



## Leighsa (Sep 20, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your dog  

Some vets can be like that. My vet in my old city put my mothers dog to sleep because they basically gave her a deadline to have money by and because my moms on her own, she couldnt get the money on time. 

I know how you feel, my new vets are fantastic, basically let me open up a tab when my cat had FUS as i just didnt have the money from loosing my job. They couldnt save him but they tried their hardest. 

I know ur feeling mixed up and i know that doesnt help but is there no other vets you can go to in the future? 

I hope you feel abit better soon, so so so sorry for your loss. 

Leigh x


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

The thng to do is not go back, personally I'm surprised you did this time... what was the diagnosis on your dog?


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Was it a branch of medivet you went to. Think you should name and shame.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your poor dog, and can understand your anger! I am not getting onto you but why on earth did you go back to the same vet if you have similar experiences before, 

Nothing we can say can bring you poor dog back, and whether thought the greed of an uncaring vet or another reaon a poor innocent has had to pay with her life!

RIP poor dog - it never should have happened!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I too think that you should name and shame the vet and the practise concerned here!


Is it the one that has had bad publicity on the TV?

And the actual vets name


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It's sad that you've had such a bad experience. Maybe the vet could have saved your dog if you'd had the money, maybe not, but I'm sorry you didn't have the option. The only comfort is that your dog didn't suffer for too long. To look at it from another angle, I've had pets who've been virtually tortured by vets who don't know when to say enough's enough, so there are drawbacks both ways when the profit motive comes into it.


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your dog.

I to think you should name and shame the vet.

No animal loving vet would do that and would come to an arrangment with you over the money. I know ours would.

I dont know if complaining about the vet to the relevant bodies would do any good, I think it would boil down to your word against theirs. Plus I am sure it would pro-long the heartache you have.

I am not going to say why did you return to that vet after the first time, that is not for me to judge. You must have had your reasons.

I would find a vet you can trust for next time, maybe ask around and see if one is recommended to you, that is what I did, after the vet my first scottie was under just kept pumping him full of tablets and saying it was a virus, he passed away about 6 weeks after going to the vet every week.

I then transferred all my pets to a new vet who is brilliant and nothing is to much trouble.

I am so sorry again.

Jane


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

why did you let the vet put you dog to sleep? not trying to be nasty, its very sad and i would just like to know?


----------



## kazzy (Oct 13, 2010)

vethater said:


> Sadly my dog had to be put to sleep the other day, had a terrible experience with a very uncaring and greedy vet.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dog, but after seeking medical assistance the 1st time and didn't like the attitude of the vet why didn't your try to find a vet that you were happy with and can i ask why you didn't get pet insurance, surely this would have been the better option. Better paying between £10-15 a month to save big vet bills and for piece of mind. Sorry if that feels insensitive.
> 
> I've just become a pet owner and going to get pet insurance as i know that there is no way i would be able to afford a big vet bill if anything was to ever happen.


----------



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

I have just spent thousands trying to get my dog fixed and still ended up having him put down. If you couldn't afford to have the tests done you probably couldn't afford the treatment either...........

Sorry
Chrissie


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss

I too have had bad experiences with this one vet practice and lost few pets to their negligence.

Now i found a very good caring vet, so will never have a problem again. (my friends have had good experiences with her)

So first thing would be to find another vet which doesnt think of money first, but thinks of pet care above the rest.


----------

